# New pup.



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Introducing Cap'n Morgan of Sinful Bullies 



















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

I like his color

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Omg he is just too adorable!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Jesus another?


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Jesus another?


Yea. I named him oops. Lol. Redog said I'm a hoarder.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

We're pic whores...









































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ziva'sMommy (Jul 12, 2013)

Oh my how old is he??

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> Yea. I named him oops. Lol. Redog said I'm a hoarder.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hell hes right. If ya just wanted to throw money away I would've sent u my address.....

All jokes a side nice looking lil pup ya got urself. fits right in with all the others.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Ziva'sMommy said:


> Oh my how old is he??
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


8 weeks 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Hell hes right. If ya just wanted to throw money away I would've sent u my address.....
> 
> All jokes a side nice looking lil pup ya got urself. fits right in with all the others.


Lol I will have one of your productions someday  I think he does fit quite nicely in with the rest of the dogs. He has that uniqueness. My god his head is huge lol. He tips over.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Beret (May 22, 2013)

Gaaah OMG what a doll. Congrats!


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Beret said:


> Gaaah OMG what a doll. Congrats!


Thank you!! He's so flipping cute I can't get over it lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kldgo (Mar 14, 2013)

What a cutie!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

You already know I'd steal him


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

Handsome fella!


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks guys!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Thats a cute pup... should name him baskin robbins.... like 31 flavors, yeh hes like that in color ... like he's dressed in a suit snoop dog would be in these days. Best to your doggies!!! Have fun, puppies are always the funnest part for most folks.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Firehazard said:


> Thats a cute pup... should name him baskin robbins.... like 31 flavors, yeh hes like that in color ... like he's dressed in a suit snoop dog would be in these days. Best to your doggies!!! Have fun, puppies are always the funnest part for most folks.


Lol yes his color is crazy. He has all of the tri points but I'm sure he will be sable. He does have a blue tint for now though. I named him Cap'n Morgan when he was still solid blue. He just turned this color this week. Very odd indeed.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Douglas1013 (Jan 1, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> Yea. I named him oops. Lol. Redog said I'm a hoarder.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Omg!! Too funny!

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Very nice pup I had a dog named Dooney was a Sable with same colors though the marking not the same and i can tell you. His coat always seemed to look different and changing. He is cut though!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Beautiful boy Princesspayola21. Congratulations on yet another great looking dog and thank you for sharing with us all.

Joe


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Thank you all. Sable is probably my favorite color because it changes so much. Even the way the light hits it makes it look different.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Wtf?? Lol. Cap'n is scurred of the dragon!









Shopping for bullies...already just like her momma. Smh









Lol his legs don't touch!!









Sables are such an odd color. He has ALL the tri points.









Tug o war









He decided he was gonna take a nap instead of potty LOL. And yea I wear socks outside 









He's such a looker. In my eyes at least lol.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

I am in love with that face! GAH stop torturing me lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

Cain's Mom said:


> I am in love with that face! GAH stop torturing me lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yeah that little guy is crazy adorable

Sent from my dogs crate


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Haha so funny! Love how much they change so fast! And oh so cute can't wait to watch him grow!!!

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks everybody!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bhaskar (Jul 22, 2013)

nice pup

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

OMG! They just keep getting cuter and cuter with each new one you bring home!
I hope this one turns out the way you need him to so you can show him.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Holy sh*t..i love him.


----------



## scl363 (Jul 8, 2013)

He is to cute ! Congrats :roll:


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

EckoMac said:


> OMG! They just keep getting cuter and cuter with each new one you bring home!
> I hope this one turns out the way you need him to so you can show him.


I really really think this ones gonna do it for me!!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks everybody! He's definitely different then any of my other pups. This little guy has attitude. I have a feeling he's gonna be all personality lol. He growls and barks and tears shit up. He LOVES my kids. He's in love with my daughter and holds his own against the bigger pups. We're all loving him. I feed him, I water him, I clean up his messes, etc but my husband has decided he is his puppy ROFL.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Princesspaola21 said:


> I really really think this ones gonna do it for me!!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


My fingers are crossed. 
His color and markings are sharp.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

EckoMac said:


> My fingers are crossed.
> His color and markings are sharp.


Me too and thank you  the funny thing is I picked him out before his eyes were even open. I bought first pick of the litter and as they grew I still liked him. I was given the date that I had to make my final pick and I stayed with him and the next week he changed color lol. It was fine with me too. I'm not a huge fan of blue but I knew the parents and liked them and thought maybe it would make me a nice pup. Tris and sables are my favorite and then he changed  YES!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Princesspaola21 said:


> Me too and thank you  the funny thing is I picked him out before his eyes were even open. I bought first pick of the litter and as they grew I still liked him. I was given the date that I had to make my final pick and I stayed with him and the next week he changed color lol. It was fine with me too. I'm not a huge fan of blue but I knew the parents and liked them and thought maybe it would make me a nice pup. Tris and sables are my favorite and then he changed  YES!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Lucky. 
If Ecko wasn't so needy and my life not so busy, I'd be filled to the brim with dogs too. LOL!


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

EckoMac said:


> Lucky.
> If Ecko wasn't so needy and my life not so busy, I'd be filled to the brim with dogs too. LOL!


Lol yea I laugh at people all the time that say I'm an irresponsible dog owner because I have more than I can give proper care for. Hell the dogs and the kids are my life. Pretty much everything I do revolved around them. Although my pocket book would probably agree at $500 a month for food, appr $1500 every 6 months for heartworm, appr $1500 every year for routine vet care not including emergencies....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Princesspaola21 said:


> Thanks everybody! He's definitely different then any of my other pups. This little guy has attitude. I have a feeling he's gonna be all personality lol. He growls and barks and tears shit up. He LOVES my kids. He's in love with my daughter and holds his own against the bigger pups. We're all loving him. I feed him, I water him, I clean up his messes, etc but my husband has decided he is his puppy ROFL.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That sounds just like my husband with Ammo. Ammo is his puppy, but I do everything lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LowLyfe (May 16, 2012)

Handsome fella. My favorite is the pic where his feet arent touching the couch lmao


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Those are some hellacious eye boogers on the 4th pic lol. Hes a ugly lil sob no matter what everyone else says lol


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Those are some hellacious eye boogers on the 4th pic lol. Hes a ugly lil sob no matter what everyone else says lol


Yea he had them pretty bad yesterday :/ the vet said it was probably from climate change. He was living outside  he definitely came from a bad situation. I got him from the same breeder I always get my dogs from BUT it wasn't her litter of pups. They had apparently moved to a new house recently and aren't taking good care of the dogs anymore. She's trying to figure out what to do about it. She no longer has the majority of her contracts for dogs because her house burned down in a fire a few months ago.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> Yea he had them pretty bad yesterday :/ the vet said it was probably from climate change. He was living outside  he definitely came from a bad situation. I got him from the same breeder I always get my dogs from BUT it wasn't her litter of pups. They had apparently moved to a new house recently and aren't taking good care of the dogs anymore. She's trying to figure out what to do about it. She no longer has the majority of her contracts for dogs because her house burned down in a fire a few months ago.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Damn thats rough. I know a few ppl who do outside litters but theyre still well cared for. Hope the lil turd turns out ok and what you hoped for!!


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

He's a real cutie! I love his coloring


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Some updates of the new guy 


















































































Loving this little guy!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Too cute!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

You know I love him. He is so stinkin cute!! I might hijack him

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Total cutie pie.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks guys!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Cut bait....


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Cut bait....


Hahaha. Sooooo funny.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

Cute lil shit..thanks for updates. i think he is unique .


----------



## KingLeonidus81 (Jul 30, 2013)

Beautiful Pup!!! I love his color!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks guys! I'm excited to see what he grows up to be!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BullHeaded (Dec 6, 2012)

Oh jeez. Not much out there cuter than that! Grats on the new handsome man.


----------

